# beetle eater VS west beetle trap



## J-SiN (Jun 5, 2008)

I've got to do somethin so I can sleep at night about the friggin SHB's

nothing too major but I saw about 12-15 on my last inspection smushed the ones I "could" get

IM looking at buying a couple traps to try

you guys have more luck with the aj beetle eater
or this west beetle bottom board device?

whatevr is the most effective I want 

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/prodinfo.asp?number=521


----------



## J-SiN (Jun 5, 2008)

also lookin at this frame type trap

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/prodinfo.asp?number=296


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

I am using AJ beetle trap this year and have had good success catching SHB. I don't put them on all my hives, just the weaker ones. I also have made an effort not to open the hives during the summer unless its warranted as that gives the opportunity for the beetles to move around, otherwise a hive of decent strength will keep them up top.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

The frame type trap is a Hood trap. I have not used the West trap but have used the AJ's and the Hood. I prefer the AJ's at this point. The Hood traps I own have not retained the spacing @ the top and I trapped quite a few bees on the last few attempts. 
I wish AJ would make his a little deeper. Would help w/spills etc. and hives not exactly level enough!


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

I have great success with the West traps. They seem to totally control major outbreaks fairly quickly. The drawbacks are...the hive must be very level....the oil is messy....you must put a shim on the bottom board to have room for the trap. I have noticed that if you remove the trap and not the shim it leaves a BIG gap at the bottom. Too big for the bees to defend during the robbing season. Lost one hive to robbing before I figured it out.

Tom


----------



## J-SiN (Jun 5, 2008)

ordered 5 aj's traps today

we'll see how they do


----------

